# An even more annoying commercial, or two.



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

My beef is solely with the misuse of great classical music used in commercials, where the pictorial narrative is completely out of context with the music, hence a different thread

I do understand advertisers need to gain the attention of viewers.

But.

There was a British Telecom ad that used Schuberts' Notturno with film of a young guy phoning home, sentimental goo, irrelevant, totally naff and an abuse of great music.

Tonight the biscuit was truly taken, Mozarts' Queen of the Night, beautifully sung, overlaying images of young womans' faces twisting in ecstasy, mouthing oos and ahs, then moving to the pack shot for, , , , , Durex contraceptives. 

F.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

https://adblog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2008/11/10/1661670.aspx

Lovely music, a strange commercial.

I'm not sure what this has to do with HSBC, or whether it demonstrates that HSBC is a bank. I also wonder if people would be turned off by the fact that HSBC stands for HongKong and Shanghai Banking Corporation.


----------

